# Which silicone?



## angie90 (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

Just started the DIY on a 2nd hand display cabinet that I'm converting into an enclosure for my Stimmy. It's timber laminate so have been wondering how to waterproof it; after several searches I've found I just need to silicone the edges. 

I've bought bathroom silicone because it said anti mould etc but after reading it over it says not to be used in aquariums or something that holds food. I haven't started the siliconing yet & am wondering if Aquarium silicone would be the way to go in case the Bathroom one is toxic even after curing? And would Aquarium silicone adhere to materials other than just glass?

Might be a silly q but this is the first time I've ever done a DIY anything!
Thanks  Will put up pics of finished project when it's ready


----------



## Rob1165 (May 1, 2011)

I used to build/repair aquariums.

Bathroom silicone generally contains anti-bacterial & anti-fungal chemicals in the formula that could prove toxic. Aquarium 'safe' silicone should contain no toxic chemicals or extra bonding agents.

In an aquarium theses toxins leech out into the water and potentially kill or damage the fish (mainly their nervous system). While in a reptile tank the seals are unlikely to be fully immersed in water I personally wouldn't risk it.

I'd go with aquarium safe. And yes I have sealed non glass joints, but I wouldn't rely on it to form a strength bond to hold something unless I tested bonding the two materials.

Make sure it's seals are cured in a well ventilated area for more than just the recommended days. Aquarium builders tend to leave tanks weeks to cure, then fill, let sit to leech a day or two then flush before use (cheaper than replacing $100's-$1000's of fish).

Hope this helps.


----------



## angie90 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps guys, I'll just exchange the silicone for aquarium stuff tomorrow. Definitely better safe than sorry. I'm very excited about this enclosure - it's going to be a big city theme so my little man looks like a giant godzilla snake LOL.. Something different!


----------



## Rob1165 (May 1, 2011)

One last tip, clean the joint well, soap & water, then metho so the silicone bonds to the surfaces not to grime and peels off. (learned that the hard way)


----------



## angie90 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sookie (May 2, 2011)

That theme is gonna rock.aaahhhhh it's godzilla.can't wait to see the finished product.


----------

